
Hetzner Cloud Review - MrCheese
https://www.mskog.com/posts/hetzner-cloud-review-revisited-in-2020/
======
mtmail
Hetzner's Cloud division runs separate from their root server division, it was
an acquisition. The night shift can only handle root servers, if a Cloud VM is
non-responsive it takes until 7am the next morning (Germany time) for a Cloud
engineer to solve the issue. Source: friends run 100s of VMs at Hetzner and
had calls with Hetzner's team.

"This is not sponsored in any way and I have received no compensation from
Hetzner." But the main comparison is against Digital Ocean "since they are
really the servers to beat" and there's referral links on all Digital Ocean
links.

~~~
MrCheese
That's interesting about the cloud division hours. I've only ever had to deal
with Hetzner support for dedicated servers. I should add that to the article.

You're right about the referral link. I've removed it.

Update: I've added your information to the article. Thanks!

